# [Lesertest] Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B



## MaxthonFan (10. Mai 2015)

.
.
*Die "Heizkammer" - Der Härtetest für den Macho*



*Einleitung*


Beim Lesen der Überschrift stellt sich dem aufmerksamen Leser sofort die Frage: "Was ist den bitteschön eine Heizkammer?" Es handelt sich hierbei nicht um eine Heizkammer, sondern um *die* Heizkammer, meinen höchst eigene PC. Dieser Spitzname ist vor einiger Zeit bei einer Diskussion mit einem guten Bekannten entstanden. Mein PC hat ihn sich wohl oder übel seinem Aufbau wegen zu verdanken.
Beim Gehäuse handelt es sich mit dem Thermaltake Commander MS-I um einen MIDI Tower. Gefüllt ist dieses mit einem AMD FX 8350, welcher früher auf 4,6 GHz getaktet wurde (dazu später mehr) und einer ASUS Radeon R9 290X. Dazu sei erwähnt, dass der DirectCU II Kühler von ASUS nicht gerade dafür bekannt ist, die Hawaii-Chips auf Temperaturen unter dem Gefrierpunkt abzukühlen und einen guten Airflow, sowie eine schnelle Abführung der heißen Luft vorraussetzt, da es sonst zu einigen Problemen kommen könnte. Um dieser Sache Herr zu werden, musste ich vier Gehäuselüfter installieren, dabei sogar etwas "improvisieren", da an der Oberseite des Gehäuses zwar zwei Luftauslässe passend für 120mm Lüfter vorhanden sind, nur einer von diesen aber für die Installation eines solchen vorgesehen ist. Bei den Lüftern handelt es sich um Arctic F12 Lüfter, die ohne irgendwelche Dämmung oder Ähnliches die Luft nach oben herauspusten. Lautstärke war für mich noch nie Argument für oder gegen eine Komponente gewesen.
Mein Prozessor wurde Zeit seines Lebens mit einem Arctic Freezer 13 gekühlt, dieser Test baut auch größtenteils auf den Vergleich des Machos mit dem Freezer13 auf. 


*Probleme und Verzögerungen*


Bevor ich überhaupt mit dem eigentlichen Lesertest beginne, möchte ich ein Statement bezüglich diverser Probleme und Verzögerungen dieses Reviews abgeben. Zuerst einmal möchte ich mich dafür entschuldigen, dass ich die in der Bewerbung für den Lesertest versprochenen Tests bei Übertaktung nicht durchgeführt habe. Mir ist leider vor knapp einem Monat mittlererweile mein Mainboard flöten gegangen. Den Fehler selbst habe ich nie ergründen können, ich habe nur herausfinden können, dass es am Mainboard lag. Da ich mich als relativ faul bezeichnen würde, ist es wohl dem ein oder anderen verständlich, dass ich mich nach möglichst dem gleichen Mainboard umgesehen habe, welches ich vorher besaß. Und wer's glaubt oder nicht, ich habe exakt dasselbe GA-970A-UD3 bei Ebay gefunden. So habe ich mir den ganen Treiber-Nerv gespart, ich bin wirklich manchmal höchst faul.
Als wenn das nicht schlimm genug wäre, hatte ich durch private Angelegenheiten wenig Zeit, mich um mein System zu kümmern. So habe ich es bisher immernoch nicht geschafft, meinen FX wieder auf 4,6 GHz zu bringen. Ich habe mich zuerst mit 4,2 GHz begnügt, den Rest werde ich später irgendwann einmal nachholen. Deshalb fallen die Übertaktungstests raus, meine Ergebnisse stützen sich auf die Test, die mit einer Übertaktung auf 4,2 GHz, ohne Spannungserhöhung, durchgeführt wurden.
Nicht zu letzt wollte meine Kamera nicht so, wie ich es wollte. Die Qualität der Bilder lässt dementsprechend leider zu wünschen übrig.


*Verpackung und Lieferumfang*


Kommen wir also zum wesentlichen Teil. Das Paket erreichte mich irgendwann in der Woche nach dem 10. April. Zuerst einmal war ich von der Größe überrascht. Aber es sollte ja alles passen, für den Macho wird eine Höhe von 16,2 cm angegeben, der Commander unterstützt Kühler bis zu 17 cm, also kein Grund für Sorgen. Das Paket gerade geöffnet, fiel mir ein Blättchen Papier entgegen und offenbarte sich mir als "Rechnung", null Euro und null Cent standen unten drauf. Es folgte ein großer, in Schwarz und Grün gehaltener Karton, auf welchem ein CPU-Kühler abgebildet war; sicherlich nur Verpackungsmaterial. Darunter befand sich dann das, worauf ich seit der Bewerbung gewartet hatte - Ein Tütchen Gummibärchen.
Spaß beiseite, die Bärchen schnell vernascht habe ich mich ans Öffnen des ominösen Kartons gemacht. Nach einer Menge Schaumstoff sah ich den Kühler zum ersten Mal. Vorsichtig aus der Packung gehoben, folgten auch schon der Lüfter, ein schön langer, massiver Schraubenzieher aus Chrom-Molybdän mit Thermalright Logo, Backplate und die restlichen Montagematerialien, ein kleines Tütchen Wärmeleitpaste, dessen Produktname ich nicht entziffern konnte und noch einige andere Sachen, wie z.B. ein schicker Thermalright Gehäuseaufkleber.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Aussehen und Verarbeitung*

Schon auf der ersten Blick macht der Kühler einen imposanten Eindruck. Der zweite Blick fällt auf die oberste Lamelle des Kühlkörpers. Diese wurde schwarz eloxiert, so passt der Kühler farblich in fast jede PC-Zusammenstellung hinein. Die Heatpipes, sowie die Bodenplatte sind vernickelt, dies rundet die insgesamt edle Optik ab. 
Passend zum farblichen Design des Kühlers ist auch der Lüfter in Schwarz-Weiß gehalten. Negativ fällt das Kabel des Lüfters auf; es hätte auf der Seite, die sich am Lüfter befinden durchaus ein Stückchen  weiter in das schöne, schwarze "Sleeve-Zeug" eingepackt werden können. Gerade dort, wo man es noch eher sehen kann, als am Stecker. Mich persönlich stört das allerdings etwas weniger.
In Sachen Verarbeitung glänzt der Macho, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes. Der Kühler fühlt sich massiv und schwer an, man kann die hochwertige Verarbeitung fast schon spüren. Die Lamellen weisen keinerlei Grat auf, zumindest ist mir keiner beim Einbau aufgefallen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Einbau*


Der Einbau sollte sich noch als die größte Herrausforderung darstellen. Den alten Kühler auszubauen war schnell getan. Ich schaute in der Anleitung nach, welche Teile ich für den Einbau auf ein AM3+ Mainboard brauchte, legte mir alles zurecht und montierte Schrauben und Unterlegscheiben an die Backplate. Beim Versuch, die Backplate am Mainboard zu montieren, ich hatte für den Umbau das Mainboard nicht extra heraus genommen, musste ich feststellen, dass ich die Schrauben in die falschen Löcher geschraubt hatte. Ein erneuter Blick in die Anleitung sagte mir, dass die Schrauben in der richtigen Position wären - waren sie aber nicht. Nun, da hat sich Thermalright bei der Bebilderung für den Einbau in ein AMD System wohl einen kleinen Fehler erlaubt. Frei nach Augenmaß habe ich dann die richtigen Löcher gefunden.
Nach erfolgreicher Backplateinstallation folgte die Montage des Lüfters. Ich persönlich bin zwar nicht gerade ein Fan dieser Drahtklemmen, aber es ging leicht zu installieren. Nun folgte der schwierigste Teil: Das Gerät irgendwie in das beengte Gehäuse verfrachten. Der erste Versuch scheiterte an meinem eigenen Unvermögen, nach dem zweiten Versuch war klar, dass da irgendetwas nicht klappen würde. Schnell war der Übeltäter indentifiziert: Der hintere Arctic Lüfter oben am Gehäuse. Den schnell demontiert, passte der Kühler letztendlich doch hinein.
Also das gute Stück wieder heraus heben und Wärmeleitpaste auftragen. Hierfür habe ich mich der Arctic MX-4 bedient, die beigelegte Paste habe ich allerdings noch an anderer Stelle getestet, wenn auch nur auf Anwendung, nicht auf Kühlleistung. Kühler wieder hinein gesetzt und festgeschraubt, das ging dank des langen, beigelegten Schraubenziehers super von der Hand. Alles fertig eingebaut konnte das Gehäuse wieder geschlossen werden. Aber halt, was ist den das? Um ca. einen halben Zentimeter passte es nicht. Dabei war nicht der Kühler an sich das Problem, sondern der Lüfter. Durch geschicktes Verschieben der Klemmen und so auch des Lüfters nach unten konnte ich das ganze etwas niedriger alten, hunderprozentig  hat es aber immer noch nicht gepasst. Nur gut, dass das Seitenteil des Commanders nicht hineingeschoben, sondern wie eine Tür geschlossen wird. So entstand nur eine minimale Beule.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Kühlleistung*


Kommen wir also nun zum interessantesten Teil des Lesertests. Wie bereits erwähnt vergleiche ich hier die Kühlleistung des Macho mit denen des Arctic Freezer 13. Wer jetzt denkt, dass dies für den Freezer wegen seiner deutlich geringeren Größe höchst unfair wäre, der wird sich bei den Ergebnissen noch wundern. 
Bei den Tests habe ich mich der Übersichtlichkeit wegen für lediglich drei verschiedene Lastszenarien entschieden. Bei den drei Szenarien handelt es sich um "Idle", "Vollast" und "Spielelast". Bei "Idle" war im Browser Google geöffnet, im Hintergrund liefen Teamspeak und Spotify. Bei "Vollast" habe ich die Temperatur nach eineinhalb Stunden AIDA64 mit den Optionen "Stress CPU, FPU und Cache" gemessen, bei dem Test des Macho habe ich den Test nach vierzig Minuten abgebrochen, da sich die Temperatur nicht mehr erhöht hätte. Für den Test "Spielelast" habe ich lange überlegt, welches Spiel ich nehmen könnte. Es sollte möglichst Prozessor, sowie Grafikkarte fordern und deshalb habe ich mich letztendlich auch für Crysis 3 entschieden und das jeweils 30 Minuten in der ersten Mission gespielt. Die enorme Abwärme der Grafikkarte hat dem Prozessorkühler hier einiges abverlangt. Als letzten Test habe ich noch verglichen, um wie viel Grad die Prozessortemperatur in den ersten fünf Minuten nach Abschalten des AIDA64 gesunken ist.
Die Test für die verschiedenen Lastszenarien habe ich in einem Diagramm zusammengestellt, zur Überprüfung sind Aufnahmen der Ergebnisse verlinkt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Reihenfolge: Freezer (Idle) - Macho (Idle) - Freezer (AIDA64) - Macho (AIDA64) - Freezer (Crysis) - Macho (Crysis)*


Zum letzten Test, bei welchem ich die Kühlleistung nach Abschlaten des Lasttests verglichen habe, gibt es nicht viel zu sagen. Der Freezer hat den Prozessor in den ersten fünf Minuten von 51° auf 38° und der Macho selbigen von 46° auf 36° herunter gekühlt. Interessant sind beim Macho die Temperaturschwankungen zum Ende der fünf Minuten hin, meine Vermutung liegt beim Schwanken der Lüfterdrehzahl.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Geräuschentwicklung*


Zur Geräuschentwicklung kann ich leider nur kurz meinen subjektiven Eindruck abgeben. Unter Last ist der Macho im Vergleich zum Freezer unhörbar. Während der Freezer noch deutlich die beiden Arctic Lüfter an der Oberseite übertönte, tut der eine verbliebene Arctic Lüfter dies mit dem Macho. 


*Fazit*

Der Thermalright HR-02 Macho ist im Großen und Ganzen ein höchst gelungener Kühler, der für viele Anwender das Produkt der Wahl sein sollte, wenn es um Prozessorkühler geht. Dennoch ist er nicht perfekt, aber was ist das schon?
Die Kühlleistung habe ich zwar in der Pro/Contra-Auflistung als Argument geführt, in der finalen Bewertung allerdings nicht erwähnt, da zu viele Variablen die Tests beeinflussen können. So stand beim Test des Macho ein Gehäuselüfter weniger zur Verfügung, außerdem habe ich die Tests fast zwei Wochen nach den Tests des Freezers durchgeführt, weswegen auch die Außentemperaturen höher waren.​



*Positiv:*

Wertigkeit - Man spürt bereits die Qualität des Geräts
Lieferumfang - Ein schöner Schraubenzieher für die Montage ist enthalten
Lüfter selbst unter Vollast kaum bis garnicht zu hören
Ausführliche, bebilderte Anleitung vorhanden


*Negativ:*

...die allerdings falsche Instruktionen für die Installation in einem AMD System gibt
Nicht fertig ummanteltes Kabel - Das könnte all jene, welche wirklich Wert auf's Farbschema legen, stören
Kühler mit Angebautem Lüfter überschreitet die Höhehenangabe
Kühlleistung unter extremen Bedingungen nicht so gut wie erhofft



Der Thermalright HR-02 Macho überzeugte mich zwar und erfüllte meine Erwartungen, jedoch blieb ein gewisser Beigeschmack doch zurück. Die fehlerhafte Montageanleitung sei mal dahin gestellt, jeder sollte es ohne Probleme schaffen, die richtigen Löcher zu finden, allerdings wäre eine Verbesserung der Anleitung an dieser Stelle wünschenswert. Was mich persönlich etwas störte, war die Tatsache, dass der gesamte Kühler mit installiertem Lüfter die angegebene Maximalhöhe etwas überschritt. Dies ist vor allem dann ärgerlich, wenn man den Kühler in ein Gehäuse einbauen möchte, welches den Kühler gerade eben so von der Höhe her aufnehmen kann; so wie das bei mir der Fall war. Auch das nicht fertig "gesleevete" Kabel stört den Gesamteindruck ein bisschen. Nichtsdestotrotz liefert Thermalright mit dem HR-02 Macho Rev. B ein überzeugendes Gesamtbild ab. Man merkt, dass man sich bei Thermalright Gedanken gemacht hat, wie man das Produkt attraktiv gestalten kann. Die Wertigkeit an sich, sowie ein passender Schraubenzieher für die Installation, das alles wird als Kaufgrund zu Buche schlagen, nicht nur die reine Kühlleistung. Abgerundet wird das ganze von dem unschlagbaren Preis des Kühlers, der gerade knapp zehn Euro über dem Preis liegt, den ich damals für meinen Freezer 13 zahlen musste.
Wer also auf der Suche nach einem Prozessorkühler für hohe Ansprüche ist, braucht hier nicht weiter zu suchen, er ist beim Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B fündig geworden.
​


----------



## MaxthonFan (12. Mai 2015)

- Reserviert -


----------



## MaxthonFan (12. Mai 2015)

- Reserviert -


----------



## gorgeous188 (13. Mai 2015)

> Darunter befand sich dann das, worauf ich seit der Bewerbung gewartet hatte - Ein Tütchen Gummibärchen


Die hat Björn höchstpersönlich ins Paket gelegt


----------



## lalaker (13. Mai 2015)

Ich verstehe bei deinem Temp-Diagramm nicht, wieso der Macho unter Volllast kühler bleibt als unter Gaming-Last.

Bei meinem Test ist Gaming kühler als Wprime (manchmal quasi gleiches Niveau) und Prime (extreme Volllast) eben heißer und lauter.


----------



## S754 (13. Mai 2015)

Schade, ist also doch nicht so gut wie immer alle sagen.


----------



## MaxthonFan (13. Mai 2015)

Liegt an der 290X. Ich musste nach dem GPU Upgarde extra dafür 3 Gehäuselüfter nachrüsten, sonst ist der Prozessor überhitzt und hat abgeschaltet.


----------



## S754 (13. Mai 2015)

Ich weiß. Habe selber eine 290X und hab einfach ein Stück Karton zwischen Grafikkarte und CPU-Kühler reingeschoben, damit ich quasi zwei abgetrennte Zonen habe. Seit dem sind die Temperaturen um 4 Grad Celsius gesunken.


----------

